# Veritas Bevel up jointer



## dfox52 (Aug 31, 2013)

I am seriously looking at ordering this (or possibly some other bevel up planes) from Lee Valley. The jointer plane comes with a 38 degree bevel but also offers a 25 degree, a 50 degree, and a serrated blade (not even sure what a serrated blade is for). If you own this plane, or ANY bevel up plane, how often would you find a need to change the bevel? I am wondering if I should just order all three of the optional blades with my new plane. But at $45 each, I would like to know how likely it is that I would use them. 

Thanks!


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

I have the BU Low Angle Smoother

http://www.leevalley.com/US/Wood/page.aspx?p=45864&cat=1,41182,52515

Veritas sell the 38 deg, 50 deg and toothed blades, all intended for working on difficult grain. Veritas state the toothed blade is intended for planing knots.

I purchased the 38 deg blade, but have not yet used it.

I would purchase the plane with the normal 25 deg blade, but the PM-V11 steel. Use this and then decide if you need another blade. You can always grind this blade to the steeper angle.


----------



## Fred Hargis (Apr 28, 2012)

I wouldn't get them at first. I have the BU Jack, and the 38° and 25° bevels. I'm not that advanced of a hand plane user so they really don't get switched that much. Anyway, I'd get one with the blade it comes with and use it for a while, then decide if you need to drop the extra bucks. The serrated blade is for really wild grain, making the smaller cuts gets you a lot less (or no) tearout.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

The jointer really only needs one blade. I'd just take the one you get with it and put a useable secondary bevel on it to an angle good for jointing. It's bedded low angle so the 25 and 12 deg bed make 37 degrees. Ideal for end grain, which you won't use this plane for. I have this plane and put something like a 30 degree secondary bevel on it and then put on a micro bevel. I plan to get the BU jack someday and that will have two blades probably. One for shooting end and one for general jack planing.


----------



## Keith Mathewson (Sep 23, 2010)

I would advise against buying a BU jointer. I have a BU jack with a stock blade and a toothed blade. It works well for it's intended use and the toothed blade is very nice for figured wood. The BU smoother gathers dust most of the time, a standard pitch smoother generally works better. Unless you plan to only plane straight grain material I would use a standard pitch jointer.


----------

